# Is this scrap...gold?



## Steven Crim (Jul 12, 2007)

I found some gold looking metal in the electronic portion of a number of remote control cars and boats. I would like to determine if it's gold or not. Would a drop of stannous chloride onto the tiny metal strips be the way to make a positive ID or what would be the best method?

Thanks in advance! Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 12, 2007)

Steve,

I'm pretty sure the stannous test is valid only on dissolved gold (auric chloride) solutions.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup, gold MUST be in solution or it won't work...


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 13, 2007)

Steven Crim said:


> I found some gold looking metal in the electronic portion of a number of remote control cars and boats. I would like to determine if it's gold or not. Would a drop of stannous chloride onto the tiny metal strips be the way to make a positive ID or what would be the best method?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Steve



For starters, get a copy of Hoke's book so you'll learn how to test metals. For some reason, newbies seem to think that all this information is going to fall on them with no effort. Tain't true folks-----there's one hell of a lot to learn and know if you intend to successfully play with precious metals. Education doesn't come free----so start investing in yours today. 

A drop of nitric acid, applied by a dauber, will tell you instantly if it's gold, or not. It it's gold, the acid will have almost no effect on it---although it won't take very long for it to react to some degree because the gold is quite thin and allows miniscule amounts of acid to penetrate the pores. This applies to plated objects, not karat or pure gold items, but I can't imagine you'd find anything remotely like that in toys. 

If it's brass, you'll see an instant reaction, often with brown fumes and fizzing. The solution will turn instantly green/blue----a sure sign of a copper alloy. 

It stands to reason that you'll want to wear gloves and eye protection when you're handling the acid. I've had a drop of nitric in my eye----you can trust me---you don't want that experience if you can avoid it. Nitric turns your skin instantly lemon yellow, and does damage. The discolored skin often peels, having been sufficiently damaged by contact with the acid. Prolonged exposure is very damaging. 

The only other things that look anything like gold would be yellow copper alloys, and they aren't very close in appearance. Gold plated objects tend to have a rich yellow color, rarely discolored or oxidized. Much of it is pure gold, which accounts for the rich color, bit our good contributor, GSP, claims that a lot of the plating you see is alloyed for wear resistance, although still very high in gold content. He has a plating and refining background and appears to know his business.

Luck with your tests. *Get a book*. Learn to test properly. 

Harold


----------



## Steven Crim (Jul 13, 2007)

Your absolutely right Harold! Us nuwbies have to make an effort, to learn, to think, then react. We can't just expect it to be handed to us. The effort is actually half the fun.  I ordered C M Hoke for $50 + $4 shipping from Amazon after some good comments from the gang and can't wait to get it!

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 13, 2007)

Steve,

Trust me you won't regret owning the Hoke book that Harold so adamently recommends. It's a timeless hands on how-to guide for refining. I find myself referencing my copy on a regular basis. 

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Yup me too ! I've just started ready it and it's very informative, covering a lot of stuff.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 13, 2007)

I mentioned this before but, in the early '70's, my partner paid $500 for a bound Zerox copy of the Hoke book. This was before they reprinted it.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 13, 2007)

:shock: That's a lot of money


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Hoke book is still under copyright protection? I ask because I don't know if copyrights expire after so many years or not. 

If it's out of copyright I could make a digital copy.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 13, 2007)

I never eared about copyright expiration but it may exist...


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 13, 2007)

Steve,
Most of the books on Google that you can download
the whole book seem to be 50 years old or older.
So the original date falls into that, but it was reprinted
in 1982, does that affect the copyrights expiration?
Maybe check Google again and see if they have it up 
yet. They are supposedly uploading some colleges
libraries. Since they digitized The Metallurgy of Gold, 
By Sir Thomas Kirke Rose you would think they would
get to Hoke's book also.
Jim


----------

